# Friday Pics!



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

This is my first time to start the thread, Happy Friday everybody.:cheers:
A little Food
A little Whiskey 
and a few for fun. (My son in the 29 Ford T-Bucket my dad just got finished building and the EGR parts off of my P-Stroke)


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

A Couple More.
My boy in the T-Bucket again
Getting spooled up
1 of my feeders in the hill country


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

progress pictures of the new house


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

Aftee 16 hours on the smoker
Shika bobs
At my BILs back yard


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

*all in the last week*

got my wife a new to her truck and I got a new to me boat

little black mail for my youngest when she starts dating

broke my toe

went for a ride in my new to me boat and found this in the middle of the channel in clear lake


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A few pics I love mornings and afternoons,

I solved the loud noise on shell for someone, LMAO J/k


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

New addition to the family and also my first 1911. Springfield Range Officer.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My little girl wants me to buy her a truck like my buddies. She said "I can drive to school and not worry about getting stuck". I'm in trouble!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Total mule make over for south Texas brush country.
Desert tan spray bed liner.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Total mule make over for south Texas brush country.
> Desert tan spray bed liner.
> 
> View attachment 635704


South Texas brush or African Safari? You did a great job making that junker into a nice ride :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

StinkBait said:


> South Texas brush or African Safari? You did a great job making that junker into a nice ride :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


You really hurt my feelings


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> You really hurt my feelings


If my post hurt you then you probably shouldn't check your rep until you have had a few beers.

You shouldn't be so bothered by me, I am merely a social commentator.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

My little guy at my SIL wedding a few months ago.


4 stitches.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> You really hurt my feelings


looks great up until that redfish on the front that will give you away in the woods and scare all the animals away.. but you don't really hunt anyways, right?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> My little guy at my SIL wedding a few months ago.
> 
> 4 stitches.


Looks like he got a little carried away at the reception. :dance:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

At every house I have ever owned, if something runs away, it runs to our house. Yesterday, Cabrito came over to help me cut the back pasture. It has a collar and tags, just like a dog. My neighbor came out, whistled for it, and it hopped the fence back into his pasture. We are blessed to have great neighbors all around us and I enjoy seeing his horses and don't have to tend to them. The rain really turned everything green again, but there are still cracks in the ground back there you can put you hand into. 

I hope everyone has a safe, fun and healthy weekend.


----------



## KneeBoy (Sep 17, 2012)

*Working From Home this AM*

Brittish Open & 2Cool... Should be a productive Friday...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Muirfield voting box in a small museum in East Lothian 

The members drop a rock in yes or no to induct new members 

Archie Baird's museum, I'm the tall one

Muirfield 

#6 at Muirfield


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> looks great up until that redfish on the front that will give you away in the woods and scare all the animals away.. but you don't really hunt anyways, right?


You see that Marlin 39a, right?
I have taken many ***** with that plinker.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Here is a few from the past, maybe 2 years ago at SeaWorld in SA. Need to go back but will probably wait til cooler weather!

Last two were taken last week in Palacios, and really worked to the extreme in Photoshop. Interesting what you can do with photos these days!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Last nights haul.....


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Oldest daughter and my cousins baby
Youngest daughter and my cousin


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Pulled my MM apart for a case gasket change 







Breakfast this morning delivered to my desk







About to out run the rain


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Few from my trip to the TRA last weekend. Glad we are finally getting some rain!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

*Cooperstown NY*

Sons team is playing a 12U tourn in Cooperstown NY, out of 104 teams they ended up bring the 'hardware' back to SE Texas, in the final game his team hit 9Hrs, scored 170 runs in 11games. They had the opportunity to visit the National Baseball Hall of Fame along with visiting Doubleday Field where baseball began on a summer afternoon in 1839. 1st pic is the teams logo, 2nd before championship game, 3rd players with home runs in championship game, 4th my son doing some excellent coaching, 5th nephew on his way to a no-hit game...WW


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

In Jacksonville :smile:


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

*New dinghy / sunfish dock*

New dock at the Rockport Yacht Club so that we can launch and race small sailboats in the harbor. About 1,500square feet with an electric ramp for easy launch and recovery. Working with an all volunteer crew, looks like a couple more days until completion of the deck and then comes the ramp.....and then, the wetting down party.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

BigNate523 said:


> Few from my trip to the TRA last weekend. Glad we are finally getting some rain!!!


is that 14 at Flat Rock?


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Brete said:


> Last nights haul.....
> 
> View attachment 635735


 WOW....hope that monster didn't break your pole..


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

A few late ones from July 4th in Coupland, TX


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

got to do a little r&r this past week in new braunfels. it rained in sheets every afternoon, but the rained was desperately needed and cooled everything off.

mozie's burger...........thanks for the recommendation, guys. this place was mmmmmmmmmmm good!



gristmill was great too.



we spotted several deer running around in the city searching for grub.



great view from our room.



we stayed across the comal from the waterpark.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Saturday, annual trip with the nephew from Dallas. Snuck him offshore this time. The wife was ******!!!! His mom was okay with it though.....after the fact
Nephew on the left with a buddy of mine. 2 endangered snappers
View attachment 635791

Ryan with a bonito
View attachment 635793

Couple jokers taking advantage of my nap on the way out
View attachment 635794

Tailgator with a mahi







Catastrophe averted at the dock







Thanks again Trapper: cheers:
Â©


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*cool place*

pretty neat place I got to see this week.

and last Fridays short gigging trip for me and a buddy...the showed up with about 45 min of darkness left. we were still shining lights as the sun came up looking for the last 3


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> is that 14 at Flat Rock?


dont know if the renamed it but Slick Rock was the name its part of the Horseshoe Bay Resort


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Saturday, annual trip with the nephew from Dallas. Snuck him offshore this time. The wife was ******!!!! His mom was okay with it though.....after the fact
> Nephew on the left with a buddy of mine. 2 endangered snappers
> View attachment 635791
> 
> ...


Hmm. A few didn't go through.















Â©


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

This picture wasn't set up I walked into the house and the were lined up like this.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Yesterday on the river.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Friday pic*

My daughter has a table set-up to sell lemonade at my parents garage sale and is taking donations for BIG Love, which helps kids with cancer and their families while at Texas Children's Hospital; toys, books, snacks, lotion, etc.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 8, 2007)

patwilson said:


> My little girl wants me to buy her a truck like my buddies. She said "I can drive to school and not worry about getting stuck". I'm in trouble!
> 
> View attachment 635701
> 
> ...


Shayne's a good guy love that truck.


----------



## gcmboats (Aug 11, 2012)

11 lbs







Took channel lock pliers to open







18 Bone Fish...4 Inches to float, 8'' hole shot on a hard bottom! 55+MPH with 150


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

SPI


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

BigNate523 said:


> dont know if the renamed it but Slick Rock was the name its part of the Horseshoe Bay Resort


that's what i meant, slick rock... i only have played there once, typically at escondido. i like that hole though. Birdied it the only time i played it!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> that's what i meant, slick rock... i only have played there once, typically at escondido. i like that hole though. Birdied it the only time i played it!


yep loved the layout of the course and deer on just about every hole was a bonus


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

This weeks pics are dedicated to my Grandma that just passed. 96 yrs. strong. You will be dearly missed.

She was doing so well eating the feech n soup last week. 

























































Live strong , Eat well


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*ugly!*

Had to dispatch this nasty thing today.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a lot of good pictures I want to post but its telling me Im missing a security token or something... been like this for a month or so... tried deleting cookies, logging in/out... nothing works
sorry guys


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

wow, that's a nasty look porcupine! i just saw a lady on the side of the road trying to coax a boxer (dog) into her car. he had a face FULL of quills, poor guy...


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Ran into a sharknado wade fishing last Sunday.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> I have a lot of good pictures I want to post but its telling me Im missing a security token or something... been like this for a month or so... tried deleting cookies, logging in/out... nothing works
> sorry guys


Marsh, you probably need to re-size them. 800x800 seems to work really well.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

MarshJr. said:


> I have a lot of good pictures I want to post but its telling me Im missing a security token or something... been like this for a month or so... tried deleting cookies, logging in/out... nothing works
> sorry guys


the tech guys are looking into this. I heard from them on Wednesday that it was "an easy fix". We all know how that goes in IT. Such words should never be uttered. 900 pixels is the actual max dimension, width only. Height isn't limited.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

resizing them worked. I havent had to do that in years to post pics on here
owell least i was able to get them... enjoy


----------



## GrouperGroper (Jul 9, 2013)

Mont said:


> the tech guys are looking into this. I heard from them on Wednesday that it was "an easy fix". We all know how that goes in IT. Such words should never be uttered. 900 pixels is the actual max dimension, width only. Height isn't limited.


Could also use a third party hosting like photobucket, imgur, or any one of a dozen or so image hosting sites. You will not be as limited in size, number of pics and they provide tools to make it easy to post links or embed the pictures in any forum.

Mont, sure you are aware of this already, but there are more than a few config files on the server that have settings in them that are related to max file size. Not all of the config files are specific to vBulletin, some are specific to PHP configs and other software that typically runs with a website to deliver content.

I haven't used vBulletin, but I did work for an ISP for years and took care of both dedicated, colocated and shared hosting customers. Trying to run down problems on a server that is hosting multiple (shared) websites can be a pain.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

******* sunroof?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dominical Costa Rica


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Camping at Village Creek State Park


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

slip knot said:


> Camping at Village Creek State Park
> View attachment 636006
> 
> 
> View attachment 636007


where did you get those chairs? they look very comfortable.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Colorodo last weekend. And Psychedelic Furs tonight. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Goodness gracious, you have a **** on you're head. rs


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> where did you get those chairs? they look very comfortable.


Looks like they are wide enough for my fat arse too.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> where did you get those chairs? they look very comfortable.


Camping World in Katy or on line, but you seem to live in Katy? These chairs are the best we haveever had. Very omfortable and wide too. No cup olders though.


----------

